# First Saltwater Fish on the Fly



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I'm still chasing the tailing reds that I can't quite get on my line! I'm getting closer everyday though. 

I decided to throw a few blind cast over the oyster bar in hopes to find a cruiser and bam a nice Speck hammered the Shrimp. 

I will post a pic in a second. The iPad is being silly!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)




----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

nice fish! a good fishermen can fly fish fresh water. but a great fishermen can fly fish saltwater.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Great? Not this guy. It's a work in progress. I do enjoy it though!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I'm thinking it was the fly...:thumbup:

Just kidding. It's fun to watch you making progress.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

It's the coolest thing for me to see someone get hooked on fly fishing. It is hard. You probably could have caught a half dozen with a spinning rod, but the reward of one on fly makes all the work worth it. Every fish I catch on fly is important to me. I am sure you will have many more rewards if you stick with it.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Good job partner and ditto what timeflies said. 

I remember exclusively targeting pomps a few years ago w/just the fly-rod while walking the beach. I did it from mid-March to early November. Worked my fanny off and caught a fair amount of pomps. It was definitely more satisfying catching the pomps on fly rather than spin or bait-casting. A small bait-caster can be challenging though. Anyhow, it sounds like you are hooked.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats on the fish. It is an awesome feeling to know you worked for the fish.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Nice


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I enjoy a good challenge. This a great challenge. I will get my tailing red...eventually. They are there, I just have to get them to take the fly!

It would help if I quit casting over their backs hahahah


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice,I'm still working on my first one...................

Robin


----------



## Tofnda (Aug 11, 2014)

feeling to know you worked for the fish.


----------

